# Shed door - airtight and insulated?



## Glitch (26 Oct 2020)

I'm a noob so bear with me.

I've built a forever shed/shack combo at the end of my garden. One-off retirement project. Planning to get a small workbench in the 9'x9' shed bit.
Shack is for all year round BBQ (another obsession).

Over engineered, over budget, over thought, over time. Some things I'd change if I did it again.

It is built in C24 4x2, 16" on centre frames. 11mm OSB sheathing, outside and in. Tyvec wrapped outside, EPDM roof(s), Vapour control layer inside with 11mm OSB finish. 75mm sheep's wool insulation. Ordered Siberian Larch T&G for cladding. 20amp power supply (couldn't get cable to the CU for its own circuit)







Anyway, I'm agonising over the door. Having Insulated and sealed the internal walls the door is likely to be the weak link.

Luckily a neighbour is a professional joiner/carpenter and he has kindly offered to do the mortice and tenon joints for the frame. I'm thinking framed, ledged and braced with vertical larch T&G to match my OTT spec..

However, given all the layers I've added and the thickness of the insulated/lined/battened/clad walls do I just make it as draughtproof as I can and accept the heat loss and gaps? Or is there a way to insulate without covering up a nicely framed door. 

Also, door opening is only 790mm (same as my house internal doors) but didn't think about door jamb/liner . Presumable best to line the opening for cleaner finish but lose more off an already narrow door?


----------



## thetyreman (1 Nov 2020)

could you not make a custom door? use mdf and plywood with insulation sandwiched in the middle, it won't move and it'll block a lot more sound and be more likely to be airtight.


----------



## Lazurus (1 Nov 2020)

The roof came up well was it DIY or installed by company?


----------



## RobinBHM (1 Nov 2020)

Are you fitting vertical battens before the cladding


----------



## Glitch (6 Nov 2020)

Lazurus said:


> The roof came up well was it DIY or installed by company?



Yes, very pleased with the roof. 
All by my own fair hand.
EPDM kit. Easy to do once I got the rubber sheet up the ladder.


----------



## Glitch (6 Nov 2020)

RobinBHM said:


> Are you fitting vertical battens before the cladding


Yes, I will be adding 50x25 vertical battens.


----------



## Glitch (6 Nov 2020)

thetyreman said:


> could you not make a custom door? use mdf and plywood with insulation sandwiched in the middle, it won't move and it'll block a lot more sound and be more likely to be airtight.


Yes, that crossed my mind. In the end I'm going to stick with a braced/ledged/framed door with vertical larch T&G. 
Got differing advice on the shed insulation and went down a more 'airtight' set up which perhaps wasn't right. 
Mike's design (which I discovered too late) doesn't have the outer sheathing to help get moist air to the outside. I may have locked too much in 
A more leaky door design might help mitigate any moisture build up.


----------



## thetyreman (6 Nov 2020)

yes was going to suggest if you did make a more airtight door then you'd need ventilation with some kind of fan, nothing wrong with T&G doors, cheers.


----------

